#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  新增時事分享看板

## 狼王白牙

新增*時事分享*看板，看板說明：*身為獸人也該關心一下周遭所發生的事物*

本版面計算文章數，但不計算虛擬貨幣

同時，*動物新聞頻道*比照此版面，仍然計算文章數，但取消發文之虛擬貨幣

----------

